# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Shakey, first general-purpose mobile robot to be able to reason about its own actions, SRI International, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SRI International

Home page - ai.sri.com/shakey

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Sep 26, 2011




> Shakey was developed at the Artificial Intelligence laboratory of Stanford Research Institute (now called SRI International) in 1966 through 1972.

----------


## Airicist

Shakey the Robot: The First Robot to Embody Artificial Intelligence

Published on Feb 23, 2017




> Meet “Shakey” – the world’s first robot to embody artificial intelligence.
> 
> Shakey could perceive its surroundings, logically deduce implicit facts from explicit ones, navigate from place to place, make a plan to achieve a goal, monitor the execution of a plan in the real world, recover from errors in plan execution, improve its planning abilities through learning, and communicate in simple English. 
> 
> Shakey was created from 1966-72 by the Artificial Intelligence Center at Stanford Research Institute (now SRI International).

----------


## Airicist

Article "12 AI Milestones: 1. Shakey The Robot"

by Gil Press
January 20, 2020

----------

